# Andalusia, Al Hunting Club needs 4 members



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I am looking for 4 members for my hunting club in Red Level Alabama which is west of Andalusia, Al. I have 2300 acres of hardwoods, planted pines, cutovers, and creek bottoms. We also have 15 food plots. There is a club house available for those needing a place to stay. This year i am asking $1750 per member which includes deer and turkey hunting. I will only have 9 members this year. All the deer in the pictures below were taken in the past 3 years. For more information call me at (850) 637-6220


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

What are some of the rules?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Our rules are 
1. Follow all Alabama Hunting Regulations, no exceptions. 
2. Follow all the rules posted by the lease holder. For example, no disking roads, no cutting live pines, make sure everyone hunting has sent in an insurance form etc.
3. No Alcoholic beverages on the hunting lease, the club house may be an exception pending all club house users votes on the subject. 
4. Be respectful of all other members.
5. This year, pending a club vote, we will be implementing a 6 or 8 point buck minimum. The club vote is just to determine whether we wil go 6 point or 8 point.
6. No guests after January 15, except for immediate family. 
7. No does will be shot off food plots after December 15.
There will be a club meeting for all members, to vote on new rules or changes to existing rules. I want everyone to hunt by rules they agree on not just rules i want everyone to follow. I enjoy hunting at my lease and i wnat everyone to feel the same.


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

Jason it is the only way to be a beneolant dicktor . All memebers must buy into what you are trying accomplish and work toward that goal. Wether it is mature bucks or large harvest numbers of young bucks. I'm 60 personally so if it is not mature it walks with me at the trigger. I've killed so many and now it is just my wife and myseld so I'm not greedy( used to be) so I see both sides. I'm hoping i will be able harvest deer (kill Them) until i'm in my 80s volume means very little to me one good and then look for mature bucks to take. That's just me though


----------

